# CTLA Trunk Formula Method Basic Price?



## teamtree (Dec 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what this is and why would be important to know?


----------



## teamtree (Dec 18, 2009)

Nobody knows anything about this topic?

I got a survey letter from Ohio State University asking to give a price using this method but I can't find any information on it.

The survey has something to do with EAB and Ash Trees.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 18, 2009)

I *believe* it is a tree price estimating by calculating value of square inch.. Basically as I understand it it calculates by takking a cross section of the truck at 4.5 feet base height, value is determined by cost per square inch of a transplantable tree. Take a 3 inch tree ( 7 sq inches) from a nursery that sells for $300. Sq inch value is 42.50 an inch so say you are estimating a 16 inch tree. get the square inch at base height 4.5 feet. (sq inch of a circle calculated by getting diameter divide in half to get radius. Multiply radius x itself (squared) then multiply that times pi (roughly 3.14) so you estimating replacement of 16 inch tree same as nursery tree valued at $42.50 an inch. 16÷2=8 8x8=64 64x3.14 = 201 (round figures) so value of tree is 201 x $42.50 = $8542.50

But then again I am no arborist. I pretty sure my formula is correct I am not positive that this is CTLA though.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 18, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> But then again I am no arborist. I pretty sure my formula is correct I am not positive that this is CTLA though.


You're pretty close for a non-arborist. ;}

No one at THE OSU knows how to appraise trees?


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 18, 2009)

treeseer said:


> You're pretty close for a non-arborist. ;}
> 
> No one at THE OSU knows how to appraise trees?



LOL Ive been studying


----------



## Joe (Dec 19, 2009)

treeseer said:


> You're pretty close for a non-arborist. ;}
> 
> No one at THE OSU knows how to appraise trees?



You know better than this.

CTLA stands for Council of Tree and Landscape Appraisers.

A search with google may not get you a website from Ohio State, but you'll learn what is being asked of you.

Joe


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

So my formula is basically correct for base value then you just have to adjust base value by multiplying by Condition class, location class and species class, which are derived from table produced by CTLA. So determine base value then multiply by percentage from the class tables. sounds pretty easy.

http://www.hort.purdue.edu/ext/HO_201.pdf


----------



## treeseer (Dec 19, 2009)

The link from purdue is generally accurate. they list market value first which is generally not applicable or relevant. species ratings from surveys alone is not always reliable. 

re basic value, what figure do you start from--wholesale or retail?

Appraisal ain't simple, and it always depends. 

re the original letter, is it from a grad student doing research or what?


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

I am not really sure what hes working on mine came originally from Pirrones tree maintenance first few chapters somewhere


----------



## teamtree (Dec 19, 2009)

the survey is to gather information on the economic impact of the EAB


----------



## treeseer (Dec 19, 2009)

teamtree said:


> the survey is to gather information on the economic impact of the EAB


OK, so each respondent will come up with thier own basic values? That may skew the results; wonder why they don't just give everyone the basic value they come up with, to get more consistency.

But anyway the exercise seems very worthwhile, to demonstrate the value of treatments if nothing else.


----------

